# Progression of my Gordon Waterman



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

This is long overdue as I've had this skiff for about a year now, but I'm bored. Enjoy.

Some of you may have read in another thread that I had a Beavertail Strike. I did what I thought was extensive test riding on them to make sure I really wanted one. Well, I got it and knew pretty much within the first month that the Strike was not going to cut it for me for the type of fishing I do. I wasn't quite sure what I was going to do about a skiff. Low and behold a 2008 Gordon Waterman pops up for sale at Brian's shop in Islamorada. I called him 10 minutes after it went for sale and told him I would be there the next day to pick it up. I made the drive down sight unseen and picked the boat up. I have a lot of experience with watermans and had no reservations about buying one, especially one that Tom built.

The skiff is a 2008 Gordon Waterman 18 with a 70 2 stroke Yamaha. Bob's 6" Jackplate. Simple just how I like it.

Here is the skiff the day I picked it up





I pretty much knew I was going to buy this skiff so test driving it was just a formality. I dropped her in and took a spin around "downtown" Islamorada. It was such a beautiful day with full sun and good tides so I said what the hell and went and poled a flat I knew can hold fish from time to time. I poled no more then 5 minutes when I saw a pod of Bonefish feeding on the flat. I knew right then and there that this boat was fishy. Once I got back to the shop I told Brian about the fish I saw and where they were. I couldn't convince him to go back out and fish but he did send me this pic a few days later and said thanks for the heads up. Nice guy huh ?! LOL





This skiff was overall in decent shape but it needed some TLC and some sprucing up. Islamarine does phenomenal work but seeing as how I live in Volusia County, it would have been tough for me making the trip back down. That being said, there was only one other person I would have let put their hands on this skiff and that is Jon Glasser. Jon is an incredible craftsman and the work he did on this skiff was nothing short of amazing. He has my business for life or as long as he is doing it.

The repairs it needed done was 
- Removing the transducer and patching the holes
- Wet sanding and buffing the hull
- Removing the cockpit chair and new Awl grip applied
- Repairing considerable keel chipping
- Fixing a dime sized knick in the cockpit glass
- Replacing the Volvo QL trim tabs with Lencos 













Incredible attention to detail by Jon







Signature Glasser shine. I have been around boats my whole life. Used, new, high end, low end. Never seen a shine like this, even from the factory.



Now for a little work of my own.. This was wet sanding starting low and working my way to a very high grit then machine polished to a mirror finish. I also replaced all of the brackets on the trailer, re- carpeted the bunks, got rid of the PVC uprights and added carpeted side bunks from Ramlin, and mitigated all of the rust on the torsion axle.





Bought some bling....


Added some stickers... 


Replaced the GPS... (tonight)


Here is how she looks now...










This skiff is simply incredible. It has exceeded every expectation I had. I am very fortunate to be able to own a skiff of this caliper and take care of this thing better then anything else I own. I will probably go to the grave with this skiff as I have zero intentions of getting rid of it and don't know how I could replace it with anything else. It fits every single need I have and does it very well. In the year i have owned it, It has been from Venice, LA to Islamorada, Fl.. off the beach and into 5" of water in the Mosquito Lagoon back country. 

Oh and the best part about it, this thing is FISHY !!



My girl with a sight fished Mosquito Lagoon pig


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What can I say....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Same thing I did...called Islamarine from CFL and told Tom who was running the shop at the time 'I'll be there tommorow with cash!'. That's how you get these boats.

I see you guys scooting around ML


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Same thing I did...called Islamarine from CFL and told Tom who was running the shop at the time 'I'll be there tommorow with cash!'. That's how you get these boats.
> 
> I see you guys scooting around ML


Correct, you have to move very quick.

Were you at beacon this past Saturday ? I saw the shortest Ramlin I have ever seen behind a jeep in the parking lot. I'm assuming it may have you haha


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice! Love it.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Super nice!

Glasser does great work.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Same thing I did...called Islamarine from CFL and told Tom who was running the shop at the time 'I'll be there tommorow with cash!'. That's how you get these boats.
> >
> > I see you guys scooting around ML
> 
> ...


Yep- that's my tiny ramlin for the devilray lol


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

> > Same thing I did...called Islamarine from CFL and told Tom who was running the shop at the time 'I'll be there tommorow with cash!'. That's how you get these boats.
> >
> > I see you guys scooting around ML
> 
> ...


I just died laughing at the trailer reference. Thanks for that one


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Post more pics of your girl, I mean boat.  Is that your fish, or did she catch that? Either way, that's a hog!

That came out nice, congrats. Like the removal of the chair - I've seen a few waterman with this and personally don't like it, but understand why some chose it. The open cockpit is a much cleaner look.

What do you use as a cooler?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good, nice work on the boat. Our skiffs both have the same color scheme. Looks like you have a different hatch configuration. How fast doe she run with the 70 2 stroke?


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful skiff and girl. Your pics pop up on my IG and I was always confused by you tagging the boat as a Gordon but it was with HB stickers. Looks like you've put it to good use too.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Skiff and co-captain are sweet! How is the new raymarine working out? i got mine but the skif is not ready for it yet. Just thinking about the transducer size, did you use the transom mount it came with or through mount it?


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Post more pics of your girl, I mean boat.    Is that your fish, or did she catch that?  Either way, that's a hog!
> 
> That came out nice, congrats.  Like the removal of the chair - I've seen a few waterman with this and personally don't like it, but understand why some chose it.  The open cockpit is a much cleaner look.
> 
> What do you use as a cooler?


Yes, she caught it. Sight fished it about 20 ft from the boat in 3ft of water. Measured just over 50". I have a yeti I throw in there for a 3rd seat if I fish 3. If I'm just going for the day I use a small soft side cooler to save on the weight.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Looks good, nice work on the boat. Our skiffs both have the same color scheme. Looks like you have a different hatch configuration. How fast doe she run with the 70 2 stroke?


I have seen 37 using a powertech RED 14 pitch 3 blade.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Beautiful skiff and girl. Your pics pop up on my IG and I was always confused by you tagging the boat as a Gordon but it was with HB stickers. Looks like you've put it to good use too.


Ya, not sure how the stickers worked out on it. I have original pics of the skiff with gordon stickers on it. I am the 3rd owner. So somewhere along the line it has been rebranded lol.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Skiff and co-captain are sweet!  How is the new raymarine working out?  i got mine but the skif is not ready for it yet.  Just thinking about the transducer size, did you use the transom mount it came with or through mount it?


This Raymarine is simply incredible. Very useful tool. I did not install the transducer, didn't see much use for it with the type of fishing I do. I hear the chirp sonar is pretty impressive though.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't figured out whether I'm going to install the transducer or not. It might be nice for locating bait balls off the beach. Sometimes the pogies dont stay on the surface. If installed it might not be as noticable mounted to the transom between the sponsons.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does it use the regular size SD card or the micro sd? I found the platinum plus central / south fl card online for around $135.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Haven't figured out whether I'm going to install the transducer or not. It might be nice for locating bait balls off the beach. Sometimes the pogies dont stay on the surface. If installed it might not be as noticable mounted to the transom between the sponsons.


I have a a78 and am wondering the same thing about the transducer…the thing is huge.  

So far I have not installed it…...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Post more pics of your girl, I mean boat.    Is that your fish, or did she catch that?  Either way, that's a hog!
> >
> > That came out nice, congrats.  Like the removal of the chair - I've seen a few waterman with this and personally don't like it, but understand why some chose it.  The open cockpit is a much cleaner look.
> >
> ...


That's awesome man - I came across the IG post that explains the story behind the fish.  You should post it - that's a good story from your perspective and a fish of a lifetime.  While she caught it, you guided her to it - so you get equal credit.  Unless you were wizzing off the poling platform and she spotted it herself.   ;D

I had planned to fish this weekend but storms rolled through here - your IG pics made my day man.  Keep it up.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Does it use the regular size SD card or the micro sd? I found the platinum plus central / south fl card online for around $135.


It takes the micro card. It is the 632P+ is what you will want for florida from St. augustine, south. $135 is a good price


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > Post more pics of your girl, I mean boat.    Is that your fish, or did she catch that?  Either way, that's a hog!
> > >
> > > That came out nice, congrats.  Like the removal of the chair - I've seen a few waterman with this and personally don't like it, but understand why some chose it.  The open cockpit is a much cleaner look.
> > >
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words. She actually spotted the fish, and casted to it w/o any assistance. I'll never forget watching that fish eat, pretty cool. Yes, weather sucks this weekend. I'll take any wind, but the clouds just kill it.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice skiff! I like the side console. I just purchased yesterday a 2007 Gordon 18' Waterman with a center console. Original owner, garage kept with only 228 hours. It's like a time capsule. The owner had the original brochure and factory order sheet. 

I'm right above you in Flagler. Maybe I'll see you out on the water sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> Nice skiff!  I like the side console.  I just purchased yesterday a 2007 Gordon 18' Waterman with a center console.  Original owner, garage kept with only 228 hours.  It's like a time capsule.  The owner had the original brochure and factory order sheet.
> 
> I'm right above you in Flagler.  Maybe I'll see you out on the water sometime.


Congrats on the purchase. 2007, Original owner, Garage kept, and low hours. It's hard to beat that!!! I wont ask what you paid. I know some people get offended.   But did the owner know what it was worth?

Sorry for the derail BD.

OH and post some pics Capt.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Nice skiff!  I like the side console.  I just purchased yesterday a 2007 Gordon 18' Waterman with a center console.  Original owner, garage kept with only 228 hours.  It's like a time capsule.  The owner had the original brochure and factory order sheet.
> 
> I'm right above you in Flagler.  Maybe I'll see you out on the water sometime.


That's awesome. Congrats, put some pics up !


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't want to steal the OP's thunder. I'll get some pics and post a new thread. To answer your question, the owner knew what he had; but, I think I got a more than fair deal.


----------

